# MSDE the instance name specified is invalid



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

Hi all

Can anyone advise me on installing MSDE when i get an error message that reads the instance name specified is invalid... ive searched the net to find a solution but have failled so was wondering if anyone can help out on here??

Thanks

Tim


----------

